# password reset = επανακαθορισμός κωδικού πρόσβασης



## nickel (Jan 9, 2012)

Είναι μια διαδικασία που κάθε σύγχρονος άνθρωπος έχει περάσει (οι υπόλοιποι είτε δεν ξέρουν τι θα πει ίντερνετ ή έχουν μνήμη ελέφαντα και καρνέ Σημίτη και δεν έχουν ξεχάσει ποτέ κανέναν κωδικό πρόσβασης — άλλως «συνθηματικό» ή και «διελευτήριο»). 

Πας να μπεις σε κάποιον ιστότοπο όπου συχνάζεις (αν και έχεις να περάσεις από τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο) και ανακαλύπτεις ότι το ιστοπλοϊκό σου (το πρόγραμμα περιήγησης, κοινώς μπράουζερ) έχει ξεχάσει τον κωδικό πρόσβασης που του είχες πει να τον θυμάται, αλλά αυτό (το ιστοπλοϊκό) για κάποιον από τους περίεργους λόγους που διέπουν τη συμπεριφορά του αποφάσισε μες στο καταχείμωνο να κάνει springcleaning και έχει ξεχάσει τους μισούς αν όχι όλους τους κωδικούς. Τον συγκεκριμένο δεν τον έχεις φυλάξει στο μυστικό και σούπερ-απόρρητο αρχείο που τηρείς για τους κωδικούς (AllMyPasswordsAreHere.doc), οπότε η μόνη λύση που σου μένει είναι να ανταποκριθείς στην ευγενική πρόσκληση που έμμεσα σου απευθύνει ο ιστότοπος με την ερώτηση «Have you forgotten your password?» ή σκέτο (μάγκικο) «Forgot your password?» (νομίζω ότι αν μαθητής των αγγλικών ξεχνά τους ανώμαλους χρόνους του _forget_, θα πρέπει πλέον να μηδενίζεται χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα).

Αυτή η διαδικασία με την οποία ζητάς από τον ιστότοπο να σου στείλει στο ηλεταχυδρομείο σου καινούργιο προσωρινό κωδικό, να μπεις και να δημιουργήσεις νέο κωδικό και αυτή τη φορά να τον φυλάξεις κάπου όπου θα τον ξαναβρείς ή να αδιαφορήσεις γιατί δεν έχεις πρόβλημα να αλληλογραφείς με το μηχανάκι αυτόματου password reset του ιστότοπου, λέγεται *password reset* και παίρνει περισσότερες μορφές από αυτήν που περιέγραψα, όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-service_password_reset

Η απόδοση της Microsoft για αυτή τη διαδικασία είναι *επαναφορά κωδικού πρόσβασης*. Δεν ξέρω για εσάς, εμένα δεν με ικανοποιεί η _επαναφορά_ — δεν έφυγε τίποτα από τη θέση του για να το επαναφέρουμε.

Η ΕΛΕΤΟ προτείνει *επανάθεση διελευτηρίου*, αλλά για τον μέσο χρήστη τέτοιες αποδόσεις πρέπει να συνοδεύονται από επεξηγηματική υποσημείωση. Και τι είναι η _επανάθεση_; Νέα ανάθεση ή νέα τοποθέτηση;

Στο διαδίκτυο είδα και κάποια _ανάκτηση_ ή _επανάκτηση_, σκέφτηκα και την _ανανέωση_ και την _επαναρύθμιση_ και τον _επαναπροσδιορισμό_ του κωδικού πρόσβασης, αλλά σταμάτησα όταν έπεσα πάνω σ’ ένα αφοπλιστικό «Αλλαγή κωδικού πρόσβασης». Και είπα να ρωτήσω και τη δική σας γνώμη.


----------



## amarkord (Jan 9, 2012)

Το _*επανακαθορισμός κωδικού πρόσβασης*_ δίνει αρκετά αποτελέσματα.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 9, 2012)

Το κακό με το _reset_ είναι ότι έχει εξαιρετικά ευρεία χρήση, οπότε είναι δύσκολο να βρεις κάτι που να σε ικανοποιεί σε κάθε περίπτωση. Το _επαναφορά_ δεν είναι κακό γιατί υποτίθεται ότι ξαναφέρνεις τα πράγματα εκεί που ήταν πριν... το οτιδήποτε. Τα _ανάκτηση_ και _αλλαγή_ δεν παίζουν, σημαίνουν άλλο πράγμα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2012)

Ο _επανακαθορισμός_ μού αρέσει· είναι καλύτερος από τον _επαναπροσδιορισμό_ που σκέφτηκα.

Το πρόβλημα με την _επαναφορά_ (στην ομαλότητα) είναι ότι σου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι παίρνεις τον παλιό κωδικό, όπως αν έλεγε _password restore_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2012)

Και ένας _ορισμός νέου κωδικού πρόσβασης_ δεν θα με ενοχλούσε. Για τους πολύ τυπικούς, ίσως _εκ νέου ορισμός κωδικού πρόσβασης_ --αλλά γιατί; Και όλο μαζί, τελικά, δεν είναι μια διαδικασία αλλαγής κωδικού πρόσβασης, ασχέτως λόγου και αιτίας;


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 10, 2012)

Και γιατί να μην πούμε αναδιάρθρωση του κωδικού πρόσβασης;


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2012)

Η αναδιάρθρωση είναι _reserved word_ (δεσμευμένη λέξη) για το χρέος μας. :)

Κυρίως όμως επειδή ίσως μας κάνει να σκεφτούμε αναγραμματισμό του κωδικού.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 10, 2012)

Πρέπει να έχετε υπόψη ότι υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον τρεις διαφορετικοί τρόποι "ανάκτησης" κωδικού. Υπάρχει το κλασικό reset, όπου σου στέλνουν email και ακολουθώντας κάποιο link ορίζεις νέο κωδικό (οπότε "ορισμός/καθορισμός νέου κωδικού"), υπάρχει η επαλήθευση, όπου είτε σού στέλνουν email και ακολουθείς link για να ανακτήσεις τον χαμένο σου κωδικό είτε η διαδικασία γίνεται χωρίς email (συνήθως με ερώτηση επαλήθευσης) και τέλος υπάρχει και η κλασική ανάκτηση, όπου σου στέλνουν email με τον κωδικό σου, οπότε και η "ανάκτηση κωδικού" είναι σωστή μετάφραση (αυτό κάνει το rapidshare).

Σχετικά με το forgot, ο Webster και το OED το δίνουν εναλλακτικό στο forgotten. Ο γκούγκλης συμφωνεί και μάλλον επαυξάνει ενώ κι ο Σαίξπηρ συμφωνεί, στον Άμλετ (Act III, Scene IV, _*Gertrude:* Have you forgot me?_). Εμφανίζεται και σε άλλα κείμενα, επίσης (το OED δίνει δύο).


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2012)

Σωστά τα λες στην πρώτη παράγραφο: αυτά τα μπερδεμένα διάβασα και στη Wikipedia. Απλώς στη δική μου περίπτωση με βολεύει ο καθορισμός νέου κωδικού.

Αλλά θα διαφωνήσω (μερικώς) στη δεύτερη παράγραφο. Φταίει που μου βάζεις στη μέση το OED και το Webster's, που είναι λεξικά με την ιστορία της γλώσσας. Για να έχουμε έναν κοινό κώδικα (let's reset our code of communication): όταν μιλάω για μαθητές, εννοώ μαθητές που τους μαθαίνουμε τα σημερινά βρετανικά αγγλικά. Οπότε κοιτάω εδώ. Που σημαίνει μόνο: _forget, forgot, forgotten_.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το πρόβλημα με την _επαναφορά_ (στην ομαλότητα) είναι ότι σου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι παίρνεις τον παλιό κωδικό, όπως αν έλεγε _password restore_.



Δίκιο έχεις, αλλά πρέπει να το δεις πιο... αφηρημένα, από πιο μακριά: ο κωδικός δεν επαναφέρεται στον παλιό, επαναφέρεται στην κατάσταση που βρισκόταν όταν πρωτοσυνδέθηκες στη σελίδα, στον ιστότοπο κ.λπ.: δηλαδή ένας κωδικός που παράγεται τυχαία και τον οποίο πρέπει εσύ μετά να αλλάξεις. Η όλη κατάσταση, η σχέση σου με τον ιστότοπο, το σύμπαν ολόκληρο κάνει ένα βήμα πίσω, επαναφέρεται...  (τι γράφω στις δύο το πρωί...)
Και ξαναλέω ότι το reset χρησιμοποιείται και αλλού: ξεκίνησε από το hardware, όπου και εξακολουθεί να σημαίνει "επαναφορά σε αρχική κατάσταση", γι' αυτό και υποστηρίζω αυτή την απόδοση. (Βέβαια μόλις τώρα πέτυχα στο κείμενό μου ένα "resetting of hormonal pathways", που αποκλείεται να το πω "επαναφορά", αλλά) πιστεύω ότι για τα τεχνικά κείμενα είναι μια καλή και ψιλοκαθιερωμένη επιλογή.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2012)

Τώρα που βρήκαμε πώς θα πούμε το «δεν βρίσκω λέξεις να σου περιγράψω τα αισθήματά μου», θέλουμε κι έναν ωραίο όρο για το «φτου κι απ' την αρχή»...
:)

Τι γράφω κι εγώ στις 2 και 11!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 10, 2012)

Καταλαβαίνω τι λες σχετικά με το forgot αλλά επισημαίνω ότι είναι εξαιρετικά συχνό λάθος, σε βαθμό πλειοψηφίας. Στα ελληνικά έχουμε συνηθίσει να αποδεχόμαστε ένα κραταιό λάθος (βλέπε κοκκινισμένη λέξη)· στα αγγλικά; Δεν είναι ότι το προτείνω, κι εγώ τον σωστό χρόνο χρησιμοποιώ, απλά αναρωτιέμαι μήπως η ελαστικότητά μας στην εξέλιξη της γλώσσας εξαντλείται σ' αυτό που μας είναι μητρικά οικείο και κατά πόσο είναι σωστό αυτό και πόσο μπορούμε να αγνοούμε μια πλειοψηφία που επιμένει στο "λάθος", όταν τους ταΐζεις το "σωστό" με το στανιό.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το OED σημειώνει στην ηλεκτρονική του έκδοση, για το forgot: _chiefly in the US_.


----------



## crystal (Jan 10, 2012)

Καλημέρες!
Εγώ συμφωνώ με τον γιατρό (τον harvatis, όχι τον δόχτορα): είναι τόσο καθιερωμένη απόδοση, που τη γράφουμε χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Κάτι σαν το forget-forgot-forgotten. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2012)

crystal said:


> είναι τόσο καθιερωμένη απόδοση, που τη γράφουμε χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη.


Καλημέρα. Ακριβώς. Οι δεύτερες σκέψεις θα με φάνε.

@Helle:
Μα και στα ελληνικά κρατάω τις ταρζανιές για τα φορουμικά γραπτά και άλλες ελεύθερες δράσεις. Όταν προβάλλει το φάσμα του διορθωτή (του διορθωτή των γραπτών του μαθητή ή του μεταφραστή, του επιμελητή, του αναθεωρητή) η συμβουλή μου είναι να αφήσουμε στην μπάντα τις ταρζανιές και να αποδείξουμε τη γνώση του καθιερωμένου. Όταν θα έχουμε αποδείξει ότι ξέρουμε να περπατάμε στο έδαφος, τότε μπορούμε να αρχίσουμε τις ταρζανιές και τις σχοινοβασίες.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η αναδιάρθρωση είναι _reserved word_ (δεσμευμένη λέξη) για το χρέος μας. :)
> 
> Κυρίως όμως επειδή ίσως μας κάνει να σκεφτούμε αναγραμματισμό του κωδικού.



Κι όμως, αν ξεπεράσουμε τους δισταγμούς μας...

αναδιαρθρώνω [anaδiarθróno] -ομαι P1 : διαρθρώνω κτ. από την αρχή, σε νέα και βελτιωμένη μορφή: Θα αναδιαρθρωθούν οι Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις. [λόγ. ανα- διαρθρώνω] (Τριαντάφυλλος)

Ταρζανιά είναι βέβαια, αλλά γιατί όχι; Όταν με το καλό ξεχρεώσουμε...


----------

